# laryngeal paralysis



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The tie-back surgery is what killed my Rowdy - well actually he suffered from aspiration pneumonia within 24 hours (although carefully monitored in the vet hospital) of the surgery; a known possible 'complication'. It was a horrible, horrible lingering death of several days. And aspiration pneumonia is a risk factor for their remaining days after the surgery.

That said, my Casey developed a 'touch' of laryngeal paralysis at around 12 years old and I opted *not* to have the surgery ... with precautions he lived well until he died peacefully in his sleep at 13 1/2 -- even running a retired dog agility run a month before he died.

Precautions to take might include:

> No constriction around the throat; if it is bad enough switch to a harness if you use a collar; I merely did not put a leash on my Casey and he continued to wear his collar since he loved it and it had ID

> Raised food and water bowls.

> Limit or restrict swimming; I let Casey swim since it was a quality of life over quantity decision for him and he kept his head up while swimming. He did not dive under the water, try to retrieve things from the bottom etc

> Keep him cool; running air conditioners in the summer and keeping his quarters coolish in the winters as well

> I did limit the amount of time he spent in the rain on rainy days since he loved rolling so

> Hikes were at his pace; he never had to run to catch up and frequently was hiked by himself so he did not feel compelled to keep up with the other dogs. 

Be aware that he may 'go blue' which is a medical emergency, I believe the tie back surgery (or similar) is then necessary to save their life, but if you try to prevent them over heating and over exerting himself, he may not ever need it. 

Casey's did not advance noticeably, but I did take the precautions listed above.

Good luck Jill, it seems a lose-lose condition and I truly hope Finn's does not advance or that if it does advance, you can successfully manage it. The surgery is frequently successful - my Rowdy was the first unsuccessful one his surgeon had in over a dozen years, I believe.

ETA: More info on going blue as mentioned above: hopefully you will never see it, but here is a description from http://www.marvistavet.com/html/laryngeal_paralysis.html

_*THE CRISIS*_

_*If laryngeal paralysis is not treated, a respiratory crisis can emerge. In this situation, the patient attempts to breathe deeply and simply cannot, creating a viscious cycle of anxiety and respiratory attempts. The laryngeal folds become swollen making the obstruction in the throat still worse. The patient’s gums become bluish in color from lack of oxygen and the patient begins to overheat. For reasons that remain unclear, fluid begins to flood the lungs and the patient begins to drown (as if the laryngeal obstruction wasn’t lethal enough).*_

_*The patient must be sedated, intubated and cooled down with water in order to survive. As soon as intubation is effected, the patient can breathe normally, oxygen can be administered and the crisis can be curtailed if it has not progressed too far.*_

_*But, of course, eventually the patient will have to wake up. Corticosteroids can be used to reduce the swelling but ideally one of several surgical solutions is needed.*_


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't have any experience with Lar Par but after just losing my boy to acute aspirated pneumonia due moderate megaespogus and possibly myasthenia gravis 
I just wanted to wish you the best. In all my years with my goldens I had never heard of these 3 conditions until now. I am sending you positive thoughts


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> The tie-back surgery is what killed my Rowdy - well actually he suffered from aspiration pneumonia within 24 hours (although carefully monitored in the vet hospital) of the surgery; a known possible 'complication'. It was a horrible, horrible lingering death of several days. And aspiration pneumonia is a risk factor for their remaining days after the surgery.
> 
> That said, my Casey developed a 'touch' of laryngeal paralysis at around 12 years old and I opted *not* to have the surgery ... with precautions he lived well until he died peacefully in his sleep at 13 1/2 -- even running a retired dog agility run a month before he died.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! This is the most helpful possible response with both options that you lived through personally. I am so sorry about Rowdy. The tie back seems awful in its consequences for Finn; he loves to swim so much. He also has epilepsy which I have managed over his lifetime, but seems to be a total wildcard for aspirating. The idea of going blue is beyond horrible too. What kinds of signs would he display before that stage? He is very rarely on lead bc he is so good, but I do take him on hikes still. I didnt know heat was a risk so will pay attention more to that.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

added 'going blue' info to my original post. 

My vet mentioned at times they can hear a dog severely affected from across their facility - these dogs might be at most risk while not under exertion or heat.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lately Finn has become much louder when he is out and about. He is fine napping or being still.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh that is terrifying! I read the Going Blue info you posted. I wonder if immediate valium or Ativan could prevent? He has diazepam for epilepsy emergencies.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would check with your vet - it well might!

FWIW: When Casey was diagnosed, after what my Rowdy went through, I made the heart wrenching decision to pray for the strength to put Casey down if he became affected enough to need surgery, rather than putting him through that. There is a serious rasping sound and true exercise intolerance when it gets bad -- Rowdy would also gag on his food at times. Interestingly, both Rowdy & Casey were hypothyroid and there may be links between hypothyroidism & laryngeal paralysis.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn has been gagging occasionally, and I worried if he had some kind of tumor but the vet said Lar Par. I love him so much- yes, I would dg down deep for the strength to say a humane goodbye rather than do the surgery at this age. He is bright and soulful, but yet frail. I wouldnt want him to suffer, and especially after your Rowdy story which confirmed my strong gut impression of no surgery. Thank you for sharing that- it was so, so helpful to me.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My vet says that unofficially, there are 2 kinds of lar par. One is the younger onset one, which is especially common in Labradors, and the other is geriatric onset, which is common in almost all dogs as they age. He believes almost all dogs have some degree of LP as they get old. He only recommends the surgery for the younger onset LP, not for the geriatric onset.
Tiny had a fair amount of LP from about 15 on, and pretty much did exactly what Sharon has recommended. 
Sending good thoughts. Love the Old Gold.

ETA---my vet also believes that respiratory crisis is rare in geriatric onset LP.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you Barb. That is reassuring. He just developed this, so very geriatric. Love him painfully much, and dont want to make any mistakes at his age.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Patsy, a spoodle I once owned, developed lar par when she was thirteen. As she also had a significant heart murmur by that point, surgery was not an option. We just kept her ambling along at her own pace and bought an air conditioner for summer. We had been warned about the heat. She lived another nine months before she collapsed one evening during a thunderstorm (which she always reacted to.) It was so frightening for her - and us - when she really couldn't breathe that we took her to the vets for the final time the next day. But we did get that extra time, even without surgery.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you for the story about Patsy, and sorry she had Lar Par. I really learn from this foruma and the first hand experiences. I had no idea heat was such a risk, and especially I live in a house with lots of glass and no AC( it is Maine). Next summer I will get him a window AC of his own.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Typically see it exacerbated in our practice when a client takes an old lab to the beach on a suddenly warm day in the Spring. Had a summer client who exercised his dog with severe lar par on a very hot Maine day...ended up overheating and unable to breathe...we had to intubate her and cool her down. Steroids helped in an acute crisis...we also have used steroids in cases that are not emergencies...


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Is the vet sure that it is lar par? Only asking because of our experience. Our Sasha was diagnosed with lar par last December right before she turned 12 years old. We discussed options for a few months and then decided we wanted to do something before summer came. We took her to a specialist who did a CT scan. It ended up she had a thyroid tumor. We did radiation and are doing chemo now. And she is doing great. The vet had said if we did nothing, she probably would have 3 to 6 months. We are coming up on a year and she will turn 13 in January. 

I too was scared about the Lar Par. Cancer is also scary. It is always something.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

A few months ago, I never heard of this, now four goldens that I know of through here and FB have it. All seniors.

I mentioned it to my breeder, she said she had never experienced it in any of her dogs, and had only heard of puppies being born with it, and sometimes full litters dying from it.

I asked another person in my club, and she said that she had heard of it, and in goldens they believe a very popular sire had it from years back and that is why it is more common.

Is it getting more common? Are we just now diagnosing it and in the past many vets were just unfamiliar with it? 

Jill, praying for Finn, at that age, I would not do surgery. Sounds like even if they do come through the surgery, the risk of aspiration pneumonia is very high.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have also seen a tumor at the back of the soft palate mimic lar par...


----------

